# What do I have here?



## The Penguin (Apr 4, 2015)

picked this up from a bin of wood at a garage sale

my first inclination is to say lacewood, but it's darker than any I've ever seen. also thought it might be sheoak, but not sure that's right either.

The end grain is painted from a lumberyard - so I'll slice that off tomorrow and post a shot of that as well.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah, lacewood or leopardwood are the best bets, based on just that pic. If it's darker than you are used to for lacewood, then it's probably leopardwood


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like lacewood to me. The leopardwood I've used is darker then that even. And somwhat harder then lacewood.


----------

